# Hoyt magnatec



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You didn't say you put in any twists to start. What cams do you have on the MagnaTec? Try 10 to 12 right off the bat.


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

My bad, I mistakenly said that the A2A is 5/8" too long. It is acutally 5/8" too SHORT. A2A is too short, BH is too long. Sorry for the confusion.

Strings and cables are twisted to specified length. Hoyts tech guy gave me the lengths for replacement with fuse stings, rather than the old AMO measurement standard. So basically, the strings and cables are built to the same length that hoyt specs for that bow when using fuse replacement strings. However, at that length the bows specs are out. I'm going to get hold of Hoyt today.

Cams are command cams.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe after a day and a few shots your string will settle and the a-a will increase to closer to the spec. As your a-a increases the bh will decrease and things will even out.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

The specifications for all of the Magnatecs ever built are on the Hoyt web page. I don't think any of them are incorrect, and I've assembled quite a fe bows from them without a hitch.

Don't be afraid of too many twists, it's untwisted strings that might be a problem, and you can always make another set if you are set up to do so.


----------

